# 303 protectant on Leather? No UV in Lexol



## bimmerxi (Jan 2, 2002)

I bought 303 Aerospace Protectant for Vinyl and rubber, and Lexol for leather. I noticed that 303 says you can use it on leather and has UV protection. I emailed Lexol they do not have any UV protection in Lexol. 

Anyone use 303 on leather? Is UV protection a good idea for leather?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Shouldn't need it, as the glass filters out nearly all UV anyway. 

Unless you have a convertable....


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *Shouldn't need it, as the glass filters out nearly all UV anyway.
> *


The glass filters out some bands of UV, but not all the UV that will cause fading (actually, fading is a result of a combination of heat, visible light, and UV).

Tinting (aftermarket) will slow the fading/drying/cracking process. I've always tinted my windows, and used Lexol on the leather. I don't know of any UV leather protectants out there.


----------

